
The Megaprocessor is a micro-processor built large. Very large - blopeur
http://www.megaprocessor.com/
======
CarolineW
Significant discussion, including comments and replies from the man himself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742)

A few extra comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11459225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11459225)

There have been other submissions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=megaprocessor&sort=byDate&date...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=megaprocessor&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

